# 16ft Scandy-White Tunnel re-fit



## flagler flats (Aug 4, 2017)

Just completed a total re-fit on my family's 1990 Scandy-White tunnel hull.


----------



## flagler flats (Aug 4, 2017)

More pics


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Nice Job!! You need to send pictures of that to their shop in Blountstown. Easily the nicest Scandy I've ever seen, they're built not far from me.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Wow, outstanding restore job on a cool little boat. SW boats are highly-respected throughout the Big Bend.


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

Pretty work


----------

